# Composite Acoustics: So Wrong, And Yet...



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

So I was at Cosmo Music today for my guitar lesson and decided to head up to the acoustic room to see what I could see.

I have always scoffed at, and avoided, composite guitars, mainly out of fear that they might actually sound good. I'm pretty much a Luddite when it comes to new technology - I was pretty much the last guy in our men's hockey league to switch to a composite stick, though now I would never go back.

Anyways... today I decided to try out one of the composite guitars and I have to say that my worst fears were realized. It sounded amazing and had the best dynamic range of any guitar I've ever played. It even looked cool. 

It was out of my price range, so I took some consolation in that, but I figure its only a matter of time before composite guitars are more affordable. Aside from the fact that it just feels wrong, I don't know why I wouldn't buy one. I imagine that it would last forever and probably doesn't even really need a case. 

So would you buy a non-biodegradable guitar? Why, or why not?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the look of wood over composite.

as for sound, I honestly cannot tell much of a difference


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried a Rainsong a few years ago and didn't like the sound. I have heard others that I liked since then. I would love to be able to afford one, having a guitar that stays in tune going in and out of the house, trekking around, camp fire situations would be awesome.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried a Rangsong when they first appeared on the market and it sucked, though it could have been the ultra-light strings. Every one I've tried since, and all the CAs have been freaking amazing guitars. There's a music store in Mississauga that carries them and I tried a few there last year, including a small body that sounded great and would make a great travel guitar, and a larger boomier one that had a lot more volume than most acoustics.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I personally am very intrigued with the composite guitars. Though, as mentioned I do prefer the look and feel of a wooden guitar, there are a lot of good things to be said about the composites.
-Minimal set-ups due to weather changes
-Less likely to have bracing's come loose, sharp frets, top cracks etc.
Either way, if I get a decent return this year I may be taking a more in depth look at these to add to the stable. Summer is coming fast and I like playing at the beach, but my Larrivee doesn't appreciate it as much.

-Matt


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought a Rainsong a year ago February, plays like a dream, sounds great unplugged, and amazing plugged in (Fishman Prefix T electronics). Stays in tune forever, I'm saving for a 12 string. Everybody that plays it is blown away. My only complaint is that it is _slightly_ neck heavy, not SG neck heavy, but it is noticeable. Anyway, I would buy another in a second if I lost this one.

Regards


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've heard some very good things about these guitars but haven't played one yet. Our love of wood guitars will take a long time to die, regardless of how good the composites are. We are simply creatures of habit.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm the oldest CA dealer in Canada. I've been selling them for about a decade. No problems, excellent performance. 
Do they sound like a truly great wood guitar? NO.
Do wood guitars in the same price range sound significantly better (or even better, at all)? NO.
Do they have fragility issues? NO
Do they have humidity issues? NO
Do they have temperature issues? NO

Frankly, a professional who doesn't give these guys a test-drive before going on tour needs to give his head a shake. 

I travel with one in a gig bag.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if the little Martin model I have qualifies as a composite ( back is made of some type plastic) but I can say that I picked it over half a dozen guitars in its field a few years ago. Spruce top and,laminated neck made from about 20 pieces of wood glued together. Very stable and no issues at all. It does not sound as good as a wood guitar unplugged but ,when I put through my P.a. system, this is when it really shines. Great little player and super lite. Like evryone else here,I would love an all wood guitar but for what I do with it,its perfect.


----------



## Fingerbender (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought a CA guitar about 5 or so years ago. I believe I bought it from Mike in Calgary.

I really like how the neck plays and the thing never goes out of tune. I am usually pretty careful with my gear but I find I don't worry about this guitar so much. It has been knocked over a couple of times and it is bulletproof.

Sounds great but I don't have a high end acoustic around to compare it to.

Cheers.


----------

